# My stupid cat



## a-talking-potato (Jun 16, 2013)

Okay, so our cat isn't stupid, he's actually a huge sweetie. I just always give the rest of my family (mainly my mom) crap for how much they baby him. He's a big guy. With how much he runs around outside I don't see how he can still be fat. And he's super fluffy too. He just wandered up to our house one day when he was a kitten (we get cats in our barns a lot. not uncommon). Upon noticing that he had six toes per foot, my dad named him Tosie (like toe-z). He wouldn't leave. he would follow me and my brother around, he'd start purring whenever he saw one of us, he would attack our feet and climb up our pants...

He was super cute. 

At the time we had three cats in our house. Two girls and a boy (we actually didn't pay for any of them). The boy was mine and I loved him dearly, but he turned one of our girls psycho because of how much she hated him. My mom didn't want to have four cats inside. Guess who's cat we got rid of? Bye bye Nathan.

(we found him a new home. I would have never let them put him down. And now Tigger is much less psycho)

My mom always said that we would never bring Toes in the house, but now she's the one who treats him like a newborn child. 

He is a weird cat though. I mean when he was little he would honestly eat anything. If you gave him dry toast crust, he'd eat it. He loved eggs. 

Now he's a bit more picky. 

There seriously isn't a single person who's met him and doesn't love him. I swear my boyfriend loves him more than he loves me. 

I'm the only one that gets annoyed when he pounces on me and grabs onto my foot with all twelve front claws. 

I don't even know where I'm going with this. I just wanted to write about how much of a big idiot my cat is. 









(but lets be real. He's a cutie.)


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

I love cats so much lol


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

a-talking-potato said:


> I swear my boyfriend loves him more than he loves me.


Your boyfriend is secretly dating you so he doesn't have to stop seeing your cat!!!  Ahaha... Anyways. XD He sounds kind of like one of our foster cats, Winkin. He's the biggest baby ever. He'll go into dish cloth mode and you can flop him around and hold him on his back and he loves if you rub his belly, and if you look at him he purrs.  And he's also orange! lol.


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

He's proably a maincoon mix their notorious for having extra toes  he is a cutie!


----------



## Risika (Jun 22, 2013)

My cat is like that where he will eat ANYTHING. Leave a loaf of bread on the table, he will chew through the plastic and eat it. Tomatoes sitting on the counter, eaten. Onions, Potatoes, Carrots, Pizza (he ran off with a slice once) He kinda looks like yours though!


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

My cat is like a dog. we drop something, he's off to the races to get it!! The funny thing is, my dog isn't allowed to eat food that falls off the table, (yet for some reason Bugsy[our orange cat;] can..) and when my cat gets the food, he plops down right by Jager (our chocolate lab) and eat it in front of him!! Our animals don't like each other very much lol

Fun Fact about Bugsey, my (overweight) father climbed a tree to rescue him. He was so little. We thought he was gonna die. He didn't now he's the fattest cat ever. I guess hunger changes a cat. Well, anyway, his eyes were the size of his head because imagine a weird looking man climbing a tree to grab you. Your eyes would be wide to! Now he is Bugsey lol. That's how his name came to be.


----------



## HeatherElle (Aug 16, 2012)

Ahhh he looks so squishy, how cute.


----------

